# When A55holes have jobs



## jar546 (Oct 12, 2015)

Bruce Redwine had seen enough. After years of watching a Fairfax County parking enforcement officer slap tickets on his customers’ cars for expired tags or inspection stickers, usually as the cars were awaiting state inspection or repair at his Chantilly shop, he snatched the latest ticket out of Officer Jacquelyn D. Hogue’s hand and added some profane commentary on top.

Hogue responded by having Redwine arrested for felony assault on a police officer, though she is not a police officer. And when the case first went to court, a Fairfax judge sentenced Redwine to four days in jail.

Redwine appealed, got a jury trial last month and was acquitted within minutes. But the bitterness he feels at having to spend thousands of dollars in legal fees, plus being booked, fingerprinted and photographed at the county jail, with no prior record, is shared by numerous fellow auto repair operators at the Mariah Business Center on Sullyfield Circle off Route 28.

They don’t understand why Fairfax police have zealously sought to enforce laws on expired tags or inspections, mainly on drivers who are making the effort to get their cars into compliance, while on private property. Hogue’s appearance in the industrial park often set off a scramble to hide customers’ cars inside the shops, the shop owners said.

“They’re harassing the small businesses trying to make it in this tough economy,” said Ray Barrera of A&H Equipment Repair. He estimated that his customers’ vehicles had been hit with................ click link below to finish this sad story

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/fairfax-car-repair-shops-say-parking-enforcement-targets-their-customers/2015/10/11/e960753a-63cf-11e5-9757-e49273f05f65_story.html''>https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/fairfax-car-repair-shops-say-parking-enforcement-targets-their-customers/2015/10/11/e960753a-63cf-11e5-9757-e49273f05f65_story.html' rel="external nofollow">

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/fairfax-car-repair-shops-say-parking-enforcement-targets-their-customers/2015/10/11/e960753a-63cf-11e5-9757-e49273f05f65_story.html


----------



## mjesse (Oct 12, 2015)

No excuse.

They've had plenty of time to comply, they knew their tags were expired.

It's been the law for over 20 years....

Oh wait, I thought this was one of those laws we're supposed to get excited about. :banghd


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Sounds like an overreach of Police powers. When the car repair guy closes up shop, guess you could make your car repairs in your driveway, HOA sends a letter first, not a summons.

pc1


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2015)

Hay don't mess with someone's ticket honey hole

Not saying we have quotas


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 12, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing.  What that is, is lazya55itis.

Pitiful when there are Shirley legitimate infractions to cover. Probably a 300 lb handicapper on the dole that can't be bothered to keep leaning over to put tickets under wipers.

Brent.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 12, 2015)

Has Mr. Redwine taken this matter up with the condo association to clarify what is their intent;

"Fairfax police said they are only on the property because of a letter issued by Mariah’s property management firm in 2009, specifically granting police permission to enforce county traffic, parking and towing ordinances.

Without that letter, we have no authority — none — to be in that parking lot.

The property manager, J.R. Motz of Commercial Condominium Management, declined to answer questions. Repair shop operators, who rent from owners of individual units in the industrial park, said their owners claim that they are powerless to change or withdraw the authorizing letter because they are not members of Mariah’s condo association board of directors. Motz would not disclose which owners are on the condo board."

At the judge's discretion most of these types of citations are dismissed after documentation (receipt) is provided that the offense has been corrected.

In light of assaults and shootings of police officers lately reported in the news; Mr. Bruce Redwine it was not wise to take the ticket from Jacquelyn D. Hogue’s hand IMO.


----------



## ICE (Oct 13, 2015)

Meter maids don't have a gun.  I find it odd that a letter from a property management company would somehow grant authority to the police to enter private property for the purpose of writing tickets.  It is just as strange that the police would want to do that.


----------



## greenbubba (Oct 15, 2015)

law enforcement should typically ask his/herself; Do I want to be a Barney or an Andy?


----------



## tmurray (Oct 15, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Meter maids don't have a gun.  I find it odd that a letter from a property management company would somehow grant authority to the police to enter private property for the purpose of writing tickets.  It is just as strange that the police would want to do that.


Gotta get revenue somehow.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2015)

greenbubba said:
			
		

> law enforcement should typically ask his/herself; Do I want to be a Barney or an Andy?


Dirty Harry ??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Some of the time their like Otis or Gomer!


----------

